# Please help, relocating to HK



## Kerri (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi, I'm relocating to HK in summer of 2009 from the US and am completely overwhelmed!!! I am following my husband who is working in HK and in several asian countries. I have 3 kids, my oldest has special needs. Where are safe areas to look at to live? I'm looking for somewhere with a close community as I will often be alone with my children. What schools are available? Are there any programs for handicapped children? Where are good hospitals for neurosurgy needs? Any information would be greatly appreciated!!!!!

Kerri


----------



## coloradoclan (Nov 5, 2008)

*Living in HK*

Kerri,

I don't know that I'm the best to answer your questions, as it has been many years since I've lived in HK. I went to high school there at HK International School. I was the best experience of my life, just wonderful. If I had the opportunity to take my two children (ages 12 and 10) there for a few years I would. HKIS, however, is private, and extremely expensive. Unless you can arrange for your husband's work to pay the fees, I fear it would be too expensive. We lived in the mid-levels, just above the city center of HK. HKIS is on the other side of the island, but we had regular school bus transportation. I might also point out that we lived there prior to the hand-over from british rule. It was a very safe place to live, and the people there are wonderful.

I can't comment on the neurosurgery or medical aspects. I did have surgery there, tonsillectomy, but we never needed anything specialized. I also do not know about special needs education at HKIS. You might try e-mailing them (just google search the school). They are very friendly and I'm sure would answer any questions.


----------



## saffron (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a similar question. How much should I budget for food and going out to eat per month. Can you please advise on both moderate and high end? Thanks


----------



## bechampions (Mar 8, 2009)

saffron said:


> I have a similar question. How much should I budget for food and going out to eat per month. Can you please advise on both moderate and high end? Thanks


hope this answer isnt coming too late seeing how u asked this question last month...suppose this isnt a very active forum.

anyway if u eat out regularly every day, it depends on what kind of food ur looking for, some of the cheapest meals can come to around 30-40 HKD, which is about 4-6 USD. im growing tired of the local food tho, food thats more expensive is of better quality of course, solid meals can come to 70-80 HKD which is about 10 USD.

on a side note, macdonald's is considered one of the cheapest meals, they're only about 25 HKD for a meal...same goes for kfc


----------



## saffron (Feb 15, 2009)

Many thanks





bechampions said:


> hope this answer isnt coming too late seeing how u asked this question last month...suppose this isnt a very active forum.
> 
> anyway if u eat out regularly every day, it depends on what kind of food ur looking for, some of the cheapest meals can come to around 30-40 HKD, which is about 4-6 USD. im growing tired of the local food tho, food thats more expensive is of better quality of course, solid meals can come to 70-80 HKD which is about 10 USD.
> 
> on a side note, macdonald's is considered one of the cheapest meals, they're only about 25 HKD for a meal...same goes for kfc


----------



## Ricochet (Mar 25, 2009)

*Expat Documentary*

New TV Series

Does the country of your parents’ or grandparents’ birth fascinate you? Would you consider moving there for a better standard of living?


Ricochet, the makers of Channel 4's 'No Going Back' and ‘Danger Women’ are producing a new TV series that follows the growing trend of “Brain Gain” and “Reverse Migration”.


Thousands of British born people are capitalizing on their UK education, skills and experience, and leaving the UK in favour of potentially better work or business opportunities where their families originally came from – in destinations like Asia, Africa, China, Hong Kong and the Caribbean. 


They are also attracted by the lifestyle there and are keen to explore their cultural roots.


In Bangalore alone, the southern Indian IT city, it is estimated that more than 40,000 Indian IT professionals have arrived back from the UK and US to take up work. 


Ricochet are looking for four 2nd or 3rd generation British families, who will be given the opportunity to 'road test' a new life in the country of their parents or grandparents birth for several months, to explore their cultural heritage and to see whether they could live there permanently. During their stay, they will apply for jobs, put their children in school and rent a property. They might like it so much, they decide they want to stay. 


If you and your family are thinking about making such a move, or have always wanted to find out what life would be like where your parents or grandparents come from, call RICOCHET on 01273 224 816 or email [email protected].


----------

